# liste d'abonnement youtube ne se charge plus.



## lotage (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour;
voila mon probléme
lorsque je vais dans l'application Youtube 
j'appuie sur le bouton abonnement 
je n'ais plus ma liste d'abonnement 
l'ecran affiche : aucune vidéo

je me suis déco et reco de mon compte youtube rien n'y fait.

Si vous avez une solution ?

ps : c'est pareil avec mon Ipod.


----------

